
Novelty Search Creates Robots with General Skills for Exploration [video] - henning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-EqOBqjTyU
======
Strilanc
If novelty-based searches were better at developing "exploratory skills",
shouldn't they outperform the traditional approach when ranked on how well
they explore the new maze? But the video shows that they don't.

